# Do M-Edge and other covers really work better than original?



## Amy (Nov 9, 2008)

I have had my Kindle for a couple of weeks and although I have properly placed it in the cover with the plastic tab it repeatedly comes out.  Do the other, more expensive covers like the M Edge actually work better at securing the Kindle?  After spending a lot of money on the Kindle I am not happy about having to buy a new cover or having to attach velcro to this one.  Hmm.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Amy said:


> I have had my Kindle for a couple of weeks and although I have properly placed it in the cover with the plastic tab it repeatedly comes out. Do the other, more expensive covers like the M Edge actually work better at securing the Kindle? After spending a lot of money on the Kindle I am not happy about having to buy a new cover or having to attach velcro to this one. Hmm.


I personally think so. I have a red M-edge and a saddle one. The saddle is a little sturdier, I think. I have been using it constantly for 3 months and it looks brand new. I took my Kindle out for the first time in weeks to put a skin on (this was Saturday). Pictures are in the "skinning" Sir William thread on the photo board if you are interested.

Besides not holding my Kindle securely, I thought the original cover was sort of cheap looking and I wanted something nicer for my investment. Not everyone agrees with me on this...there are plenty of folks who are happily using the original cover and like the way it looks. I'm just not one of them. LOL










L










Amazon link


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I felt the same when I first got my kindle, why spend more for a cover. I didn't like the idea to velcro on my kindle either. So I was using original cover for a couple days. I decided to get M-Edge cover after I was reading on the bed turning a bit and my kindle fell on my face. lol  I'm happy with M-Egde cover since it secure my kindle better and much nicer looking.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Amy,
I never used the original Kindle cover. I had read the rave reviews in this forum, maybe Amazon.com about the M-edge so I ordered the red one. It arrived one day prior to my Kindle & I love it. No problems with holding your Kindle securely, I have zero complaints & will be ordering another, probably the blue one.

Linda


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello Amy Welcome Aboard, at first I hated my cover, but, I got my bright light and needed a cover to put it on (was using kindle nekid) so I pulled out the cover and started using it. I pulled the little plastic tab up in the back to help hold it in place and I also used the elastic band on the bottom right corner to help hold it in...so far for just reading around the house and in bed it is holding well.

I will be investing in another nicer cover just as soon as I get others imput also. The medge does have four corners that hold kindle into place securely.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello, Amy!  I have the red leather M-Edge cover and I agree with everything mentioned above.  The cover holds the Kindle securely and provides a place to clip a book light.

But I have to say I prefer to use the Kindle without any cover at all.  In my opinion, it's far easier to hold without a case.  I do use the M-Edge case when I take it out in public (so it has some protection if I drop it) or if I'm reading it someplace at home that's poorly lit and I need the book light.  But most of the time I use it in a well-lit place, completely nekkid.  (The Kindle, not me.  Usually.)


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Essensia said:


> But most of the time I use it in a well-lit place, completely nekkid. (The Kindle, not me. Usually.)


LOL  so glad you clarified that.


----------



## Amy (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for all of your responses.  I will most likely be spending more money on my obsession and get an M Edge cover.  I absolutely love my Kindle and want to protect it and keep myself from getting bonked in the nose when it falls out of the cover while I am in bed reading.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Amy, this is only the beginning. You will need a light, a zippered bag to place the Kindle in the M-Edge in, purses that accomadate your Kindle. I was a Kindleholic to begin with & now I am addicted to this forum, the accessories, all my Kindle buddies. It is never ending.  

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Amy said:


> from getting bonked in the nose when it falls out of the cover while I am in bed reading.


*Been there, done that. I've also caught my yet to be named Kindle before it fell on the floor. I'm waiting to see what the Oberon cases look like when they come out )

BTW Amy...welcome to the group *


----------



## Amy (Nov 9, 2008)

haha. Thanks for the "welcomes"!  I took a bath last night with my Kindle in a ziploc bag and thought I was crazy, but it seems maybe I am not! I am glad for this forum to help me with my questions, etc.  I have already bought a Mighty Bright Light too.  Now I just have to decide on a color for my M Edge...Are they all the same design wise?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy said:


> I have had my Kindle for a couple of weeks and although I have properly placed it in the cover with the plastic tab it repeatedly comes out. Do the other, more expensive covers like the M Edge actually work better at securing the Kindle? After spending a lot of money on the Kindle I am not happy about having to buy a new cover or having to attach velcro to this one. Hmm.


Congratulations, Amy on your first (and subsequent) posts! Welcome to the forum, and especially to the Accessories Corner.

The Ziploc bag makes a very good water resistant cover, I'm told. You're definitely in the right place!

You don't HAVE to buy another cover, all of us here in Accessories are just a little obsessed with outfitting our Kindles! (Sometimes I feel like Gollum from Lord of the Rings, rubbing my hands and croaking "pretty, pretty.")

I use the stock Amazon Kindle Cover right now and have been very happy with it. I don't have velcro, instead I pull the elastic from the back over the lower right hand corner








I've also made a Kindle Cover Cover, will post pics soon. (Haven't been able to sew as much as I'd like after knee surgery).

That being said, I'm planning on getting an Oberon cover as soon as possible. (See these threads Oberon Design Update and Oberon Design)

And of course, there's also the very popular option of reading your Kindle nekked. There have been frequent sightings of nekked Kindles!

Betsy


----------



## Amy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Betsy.  I see you have a "skin" on your Kindle.  I am looking into one of these as well.  Addictive behavior?  Anyway, do the skins go on and stay on nicely or do they start to peel or curl back?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy said:


> Hi Betsy. I see you have a "skin" on your Kindle. I am looking into one of these as well. Addictive behavior? Anyway, do the skins go on and stay on nicely or do they start to peel or curl back?


Well, I've only had Eleanor the Kindle since Oct 29th, and the skins arrived a few days later (I ordered them before I even received Eleanor, LOL!) Took me a few days to get the nerve up to actually put them on, so I would say I've only had them on for about a week. They've certainly held up well so far, I've been handling Eleanor and pulling the Kindle Cover off and on as I work on the Kindle Cover Cover. I think others have probably had them on longer. I've not heard any bad reports. Anybody?

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I've only had Eleanor the Kindle since Oct 29th, and the skins arrived a few days later (I ordered them before I even received Eleanor, LOL!) Took me a few days to get the nerve up to actually put them on, so I would say I've only had them on for about a week. They've certainly held up well so far, I've been handling Eleanor and pulling the Kindle Cover off and on as I work on the Kindle Cover Cover. I think others have probably had them on longer. I've not heard any bad reports. Anybody?
> 
> Betsy


*Betsy...you have the Zen Revisited!!!! Can you post a full picture It's one of the ones I've been thinking of getting.

I've posted about the skin I have on my old phone...I love Decalgirl's skins. They are high quality and very very durable. I am on DD's school's PTA and I have to carry my phone in my jean pocket. Even with the constant pulling and pushing on it to get it in or out of my pocket hasn't made it lift or curl whatsoever. I can't recommend them enough!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Betsy...you have the Zen Revisited!!!! Can you post a full picture It's one of the ones I've been thinking of getting.
> 
> I've posted about the skin I have on my old phone...I love Decalgirl's skins. They are high quality and very very durable. I am on DD's school's PTA and I have to carry my phone in my jean pocket. Even with the constant pulling and pushing on it to get it in or out of my pocket hasn't made it lift or curl whatsoever. I can't recommend them enough!*


I'll post a good pic in a bit, both of my cameras have dead batteries, as I just discovered. Will also post a photo tease of my Kindle Cover Cover. Exterior looks good, I need to resolve a couple of construction issues.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll post a good pic in a bit, both of my cameras have dead batteries, as I just discovered. Will also post a photo tease of my Kindle Cover Cover. Exterior looks good, I need to resolve a couple of construction issues.
> 
> Betsy


*LOL Betsy...Kindle cover cover ;-pp Looking forward to seeing it *


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll add my thumbs-up for the M-Edge. I had the Kindle fall out of the original case several times (luckily onto carpet). It hasn't fallen out at all from the M-Edge cover. I also think the M-Edge cover is generally a little more protective on the corners. I don't feel so worried stuffing the Kindle into my purse in the M-Edge as I did with the original cover.

I have the saddle color.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Amy and welcome... I just began using the cover that came with mine and have mine secured like Betsy. I have had no problems, but have order the Vizu cover to have for later and if Oberon comes out with the purple butterly cover, well then...  

I look at it like this... I want something that is going to provide protection when I am Kindling away from the house and the covers are kinda like shoes and purses... sometimes you just gotta have something new. I don't plan to get carried away on purchasing though as I would rather spend that money on books and grandkids!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, here is Eleanor in her new(ish) skin and a tease of my Kindle Cover Cover. I haven't added the matching screensaver yet.



















Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice Betsy... I have been inspired to pull out the sewing machine and make a cover too! I used to make quilted bible covers back in the 80's when they first became popular. Shouldn't be much different.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Fantastic Betsy...I love your Kindle cover cover!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Will have more pics soon.  I thought I could start sewing by now but when I tried yesterday my knee swelled quite a bit.  There's more standing in my work process than I remembered!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it Bets, will you be taking orders soon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I like it Bets, will you be taking orders soon?


I think so...

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great, you know how we all  like to accessorize!   It is sad when you spend more on your Kindle than yourself.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm very interested in purchasing M Edge covers for my Kindle.  I was wondering if it is any bulkier than the original cover?  With the original cover, I can put it in my purse with no problem.  I worry that the new one would be more bulkier and not fit.  Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teach142 said:


> I'm very interested in purchasing M Edge covers for my Kindle. I was wondering if it is any bulkier than the original cover? With the original cover, I can put it in my purse with no problem. I worry that the new one would be more bulkier and not fit. Thanks!


It is a little bit bulkier, but not much. I can still fit my Kindle in my purse without any problem.

I have the red and the saddle covers. The saddle is a little bit heftier than the red. I think it has to do with the pebbled texture of the leather.

L

PS. love the avatar!


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks!  I think I am going to buy my mom the red to go with her zen skin and I'm still trying to decide what skin I want and I'm thinking the new royal blue for the MEdge.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Betsy -

The cranes go _beautifully_ with your Zen skin!

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marci said:


> Hi Betsy -
> 
> The cranes go _beautifully_ with your Zen skin!
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I was rooting around through my fabric stash looking for things that would go with it... More later!

Betsy


----------

